# male Boer goat bred my Nigerian



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2013)

My 8 mo. old Boer goat jumped out & I think he got ahold of my 11 mo. old Nigerian dwarf goat. I didn't see him do anything but I seen where he was trying but she wouldn't let him. She was very playful with him tho. I did notice she looked to have dried whiteish stuff on her area & tail. That's what make me think that he got ahold of her. It has been a week now I think. My question is do u think she can have the kid(s) or should i have the kid(s) aborted? If abort, can I but the stuff at a feed store or do u have to call the vet? Or does it sound like if he even got to her? I know that they had been running around together for a few hours b4 I found out.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I think if she were mine, I would rather be safe than sorry. The whitish discharge sounds like he got her. A boer to nigi doe is never something i would would let go to term. Lutalyse is what you'll need, it does come from the vet, but it's not terribly expensive. Very easy fix since you caught it early.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd abort. Boer babies are too big for a little Nigerian to handle.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would have to disagree. Lutalyse can be more dangerous than allowing her to have kids. When you cause the doe to abort, you are also opening her up to infection as well as the potential for too much deterioration of the uterine walls. In other words, it can cause her uterus to become jello.

It would be much more safe for you to allow her to have the kids if she settled. Think of it like this, you see a tiny little 100 lb, 4'9" woman with a 350 lb, 6'5" linebacker. You don't hear people screaming NOOOOO! You can't have his baby, it will be too big! The reality of the situation is, very rarely does an animal's body allow an offspring to grow too large to be delivered naturally. Over-supplementation is why kids become overgrown en-utero. As long as you keep your doe in good condition without packing on all of that grain, she should be just fine.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I would have to disagree. Lutalyse can be more dangerous than allowing her to have kids. When you cause the doe to abort, you are also opening her up to infection as well as the potential for too much deterioration of the uterine walls. In other words, it can cause her uterus to become jello.
> 
> It would be much more safe for you to allow her to have the kids if she settled. Think of it like this, you see a tiny little 100 lb, 4'9" woman with a 350 lb, 6'5" linebacker. You don't hear people screaming NOOOOO! You can't have his baby, it will be too big! The reality of the situation is, very rarely does an animal's body allow an offspring to grow too large to be delivered naturally. Over-supplementation is why kids become overgrown en-utero. As long as you keep your doe in good condition without packing on all of that grain, she should be just fine.


I have personally used lute a few times for an oops situation. When given early, it's really nothing like a normal later term "abortion"- I can treat an infection, though I haven't experienced that at all or heard of infection with early induced abortions. Im sure it could happen, but Infections happen just as easily with a term delivery. Especially if you have to assist in anyway. It would be much harder and much more expensive to "treat" for a huge stuck kid. I have seen several cases where a doe was breed to young/small or bred to a larger breed and she had a difficult delivery or required a c section.I can also tell you from experience with the cattle industry that the sire plays a big role in the size of the newborn. Calving ease bulls, for example- wish we would look into this more with our goats!! Sure she may well do just fine, but all factors considered, I will always stand by early given lute if there is ever a question about her ability to deliver a larger than normal kid. Humans don't have a huge size variation in birth. Goats, with such drastically different breeds, have much greater average birth weight differences between the breeds... Just humble opinion.

I understand about the people argument though. I am a huge supporter of evidence based care, I see too many women told they are too small to have their children vaginally, when the vast majority of those women absolutely can. I just don't think this applies here in quite the same manor.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

If it was us we would Lutalyse her you could lose the babies besides losing the doe as well . It would be better safe and lute her than lose the doe as well. Boer is wayyyyyyyyyy to big for a Nigerian to have. Lutalyse Lutalyse her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A boer kid , will be to big for the Nigerian, I recommend Aborting.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I would lute her also, I have had some accidental breedings that I have done this with. It is much easier to abort her and even chance an infection than to have her not be able to deliver the babies and possibly loose the doe or have to get a very expensive c section and her to possibly be unable to breed again. You can easily treat an infection.

The reason the kids would be huge is because unlike the football player having a baby with a short woman a Boer buck is bred to be huge and a Nigerian dwarf is bred to be small. It would be like that football player having a baby with a dwarf human, this could lead to problems if the baby developed without the dwarf gene, it would be a normal sized baby. 

Though the kids may possibly be small enough for her to deliver they may not be. It's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a boer buck who "snuck" in and out of pens. Because he was always in the correct pen when I checked on him, I only found this out when my Nigerians showed signs of pregnancy. A sneaky goat made more sense than immaculate conception. It was too late for lute by then, so I braced for the worst. The four little goats produced 10 kids. All but one delivered with no assistance. The one who needed assistance was bad. After several hours trying to pull the first kid, I was sure we'd lose them both. In the end, the kid came out alive, and mom delivered a second one with no problem. I wouldn't recommend intentionally breeding a Nigerian to a Boer, but it can be done. I attached some of the pictures of the kids, I've got to say, they were cute accidents.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you know the date, you can just give Lutalyse 2 weeks after breeding date. It is no big deal when you do that.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Dwarf people have normal sized kids all of the time. Seriously. It happens. I believe it is just all in what you are comfortable with. It happens more often than you know.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ultimately it's up to you but i would lute her.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with most everyone If she were mine I would lute her but I say this because I breed my Boer does for the first time between 13-15months old at the youngest I really like to wait till they are 18months but everyone is different and in the end you have to deciede what you feel is best for your doe. Goodluck!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Bogerians! This is all I have to say!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

While its possible for a Nigerian to give birth to a Boer kid, its very risky. The buck has the most impact on birth weight. Since we don't keep track of birth weight in goats it is very hard to breed large to small. 

To eliminate risk, as much as I would hate to do it, I would lute


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I talked to the vet & it's gonna be $10. I'm going to pick it up today. I have one more question. My Boer goats had Always been taken to there boyfriends house for mating & I never seen them actually do the deed. This new guy I know brought his billy to my house cause he knew I was wanting to breed my girls in October. I thought how sweet so I treated him to lunch for that. Right before he left he said he might not be back for him. I said wow if u change ur mind u know where he is. So I got a very high % Boer for free it seem. I never really wanted to keep a male here cause they smell. Ok here's my question, see I have 2 Nigerian but only seen him trying to do his thing to one. Does that mean she was in heat & not the other? He wanted nothing to do with the other girl at the time I was out there.
Thanks for ur help.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She probably wad the only one in heat. Still watch for signs of pregnancy in the other just in case he got her and you didn't see. Bucks can be sneaky creatures!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I would lute that nigi too. She probably wasn't in heat, but then I've said that before myself and end up with kids 5 months later. Lol. They truly can be sneaky. If she's not bred, it will just bring her into heat. No big deal


----------



## Cuckoosnest (Jul 19, 2014)

What were the sizes of your does and the buck? I am experiencing the same thing where a Boer buck broke out and got to my Pygmies.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a opps breeding between my Boer buck and 3 of my FF Nigies (sisters no less). They all had tiny Boegerian kids. No delivery problems, just kids the same size as the other Nigerian kids. However, once they hit the ground, boy! did they ever grow!

I made sure the does had a balanced diet but did not allow them to over eat and I kept the protein % at 14% until they kidded.

I know people who purposely breed their Boer buck to their Nigie does all the time and have never had a problem. They have a market for colorful miniature meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If I wanted to raise boergerians, the buck would definitely be a dwarf. I'm not into taking chances


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Canyon, personally I wouldn't even bother breeding "mini Boers" but to each their own I guess. And I certainly wouldn't purposely breed a Nigie doe to a Boer buck.

The reasons the does were Nigerian is they used to have just the Nigies. Then the state started giving grants and assistance to meat goats farmers, so they decided to make millions in the meat market. So, what did they do? Yup, bought a Boer buck and decided to "save money" by keeping the existing does instead of buying new Boer does. Then one of the wives had a great pplan for marketing mini meat goats to small acreage owners as being more energy effecient and more economical to raise.onder: :sigh: :eyeroll:

They have since given up on the goats, but in the 3 years they were actively breeding the Boer to the Niges, they never had a bad kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They were lucky. We have several threads on here of losing does who were bred to a full size buck. While things can work out just fine, it can also go the other way and have deadly results.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

But that is unfortunately true of any kidding. Standard does can have huge kids that get stuck. There are probably more posts about standard does having train wreck kiddings. Nature is not always kind.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think this should be filed under...WHY RISK IT.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My friend's response to this subject:

" that's like sitting in a tall tree and thinking well, if I jump I could easily break my leg or arm or whatever and end up in the hospital, because the tree is so tall and the ground is hard right? But there's a chance I'll get off the ground unharmed and fine. But um, why jump at all? I wouldn't risk my life just to see if *the odds are ever in my favor* "

LOL, she's so dum sometimes but I thought this was funny and true!


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

i agree with most of you on "luting" her, BUT the boer buck is only 8 months, depending on the size he is (can we please have pics of the two next to each other or 2 differ pics with the same person or something for measering?) the kids will probably be fine.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

But don't genetics matter more than age?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah genetics matter. Age doesn't on the bucks part. His kids will be the same size if he's 4 months or 4 years. A 12 year old human male makes the same size baby as a 40 year old male. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I also would point out this is an old thread


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

CanyonTrailGoats,
I agree, BUT I've bred dairy goats for years now and I find that if the buck is young the mother tends to determine the size more then the buck. 
as in I bred my young buck accidentally to my 6 month old doeling who as a yearling is about the size of a ND and the babies were the size she could cope with, and I bred the same buck to my adult does and the babies were all variations in size depending on the mother (All of these does are Registered oberhasli) but now at 3 months they are all about the same size. so, that's how it works for me but meat goats are different and I don't raise MEAT GOATS I raise DAIRY


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

A human woman would need an *episiotomy* for a baby too large or a C section.



ogfabby said:


> I would have to disagree. Lutalyse can be more dangerous than allowing her to have kids. When you cause the doe to abort, you are also opening her up to infection as well as the potential for too much deterioration of the uterine walls. In other words, it can cause her uterus to become jello.
> 
> It would be much more safe for you to allow her to have the kids if she settled. Think of it like this, you see a tiny little 100 lb, 4'9" woman with a 350 lb, 6'5" linebacker. You don't hear people screaming NOOOOO! You can't have his baby, it will be too big! The reality of the situation is, very rarely does an animal's body allow an offspring to grow too large to be delivered naturally. Over-supplementation is why kids become overgrown en-utero. As long as you keep your doe in good condition without packing on all of that grain, she should be just fine.


----------



## BobbyLo (Dec 12, 2021)

I had a cross x bore that was given to me the lady actually told me it was Nigerian so I told her I'd take the goat but when she brought him I'm pretty sure he was cross x bore ...he was pinned shortly with my pygmies and got to one of my nanny pygmies I'd read this thread and decided to let her have the kid or kids rather I'd figured I'd just keep an eye on her and help if necessary during birth the first we had th help her with and then she had the second without trouble she's fine and the kids are about a month old and still the half as tall as the mom I don't think they will be big goats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BobbyLo said:


> I had a cross x bore that was given to me the lady actually told me it was Nigerian so I told her I'd take the goat but when she brought him I'm pretty sure he was cross x bore ...he was pinned shortly with my pygmies and got to one of my nanny pygmies I'd read this thread and decided to let her have the kid or kids rather I'd figured I'd just keep an eye on her and help if necessary during birth the first we had th help her with and then she had the second without trouble she's fine and the kids are about a month old and still the half as tall as the mom I don't think they will be big goats


This is a super old post. I’m happy everything turned out fine with your goats. Probably being 3/4 mini helped a lot. But there is always a risk when the offspring will be half of a breed that is twice as big as the dams breed. There are cases of success but there are also cases of total heart break as well


----------

